# Simpler FTP Dateiupload



## Linx (28. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte mich in Sachen Java und FTP-Upload einarbeiten und hab dazu erstmal das Netz befragt und ich muss sagen, ich bin erschüttert was ich für Ergebnisse erhalten habe.
Nur proprietärer Kram auch von Apache war eigens etwas dabei.
Google suche: java ftp upload - Google-Suche
Forumssuche:
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/98473-java-upload-ftp-url.html
http://www.java-forum.org/netzwerkprogrammierung/97004-ftp-datei-hochladen.html
Jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Hat Java nichts eigenes implementiert für einen FTP Upload, wenn mein Programm auf meinem Computer läuft und ich auf einen Webserver etwas hochladen möchte.
Es gäbe zwar die URL-Methode, aber diese hat bei mir nicht funktioniert, da mir immer eine IOException zurückgeliefert wurde (liefere ich nach, wenn nötig). Allem anschein nach funktioniert auch nur das Lesen und nicht Schreiben mit dieser Methode -> kleine Wissenslücke bei mir.
Code:

```
import java.net.*; 
import java.io.InputStream; 
import java.io.OutputStream; 
public class FTPRead{ 

  public static void main(String[] argv)throws Exception{ 
    URL u = new URL("ftp://NUTZER:PASSWORT@URL:PORT/test.txt"); 
    URLConnection uv = u.openConnection() ; 
   InputStream i = uv.getInputStream() ; 
    uv.setDoInput(true); 
    
  
    byte[] buf = new byte[4096]; 
    for(int br = i.read(buf); br > -1; br = i.read(buf)){ 
      System.out.write(buf, 0 , br); 
    } 
    i.close(); 
  }}
```

Die Apache API kann ich nicht nutzen da ich ja keine Webapplikation habe.

Kann mir jemand bestätigen das ich entweder Blind bin und nicht erkenne wie einfach ein Dateiupload ist, oder Java mir nichts von Haus aus bietet für ein lokal laufendes Programm, welches einen Upload realisieren soll?

Besten Dank!


----------



## ARadauer (28. Sep 2010)

Nein so weit ich weiß (hab das mal vor 3 Jahren gemacht) hat java da nix eigenes...

aber es gibt doch unzählige freie bibliotheken die das können...

so wie du das machst, geht das nicht, da müsstest du das ftp protokoll implementieren. nimm was fertiges...



> Die Apache API kann ich nicht nutzen da ich ja keine Webapplikation habe.


wer sagt, dass du da eine webapp brauchst?


----------



## tfa (28. Sep 2010)

Hier gibt's was:
Commons Net - Jakarta Commons Net
Und man braucht definitiv keinen Server.


----------



## VfL_Freak (28. Sep 2010)

Moin,

ich nutze hier in der Firma "*edtFTPj*" !
Ist sehr einfach in der Handhabung, aber auch leistungstark!

EdtFTPj 2.0.0: Java-Bibliothek für FTP-Clients « NEWS « Linux-Magazin Online
http://www.java-forum.org/allgemeine-java-themen/33691-ftp-lieber-edtftpj-jakarta-commons-net.html

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## tobi193 (28. Sep 2010)

Schau mal hier: SimpleFTP Java FTP Client Package
Die Bibliothek die der anbietet enthält auch die .java Datei. Das ist nur eine kleine Klasse in der du sehr leicht eigene Änderungen machen kannst. Allerdings kann der nur Dateien hochladen und sonst nichts.


----------

